# Driving a large RHD A Class on the continent ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone have experience of driving a RHD A Class on the continent ?
I was talking to a dealer at NEC Show and they had a couple of nice RHD MHs in, and he was saying that not much difference really for driving a RHD A Class abroad compared to the LHDs


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:hal we had a brief trip over in a [RHD] Laika many years ago, didn't find it any worse to drive over there, The added height helps visibility but we could have used a side mirror to get rid of blind spots when pulling out. If you can find a good aid then it should be OK. The main thing I disliked about the A-class was the additional width was a nuisance on our preferred roads - but no worse than here!
Would have thought you would get a better deal on a LHD though?
8)


----------

